# Sno-Way Lobo V-Plow



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

There is a Snow-Way Lobo V-plow for sale near me. It's a 9 footer and weights 800 lbs. It came off a 1 Ton Chevy. I have a 3/4 Ton dodge ram. It's a 2002 model and has only been used a dozen times. Lights work perfect, comes with all controls, switches, and it even has down pressure. I can get it for $1500 (i'll have to buy new mounting brackets seperately). Is this the plow for me?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Go for it?


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Do It! Do It!


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

Is a 9ft 800 lb plow too much for a 3/4 ton? Has anyone used one of these plows?


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I don't think that that is too much plow for your pickup. I have a 9'2" Boss V on my 1987 3/4 ton Chevy. I had to add 3 leaf springs on the front to help out but that is it. I think my blade weighs about 945lbs. I'd do it. You'll probably buy a set of ball joints per year like I do though.


----------



## Allsnow (Oct 27, 2003)

re. 800lb Sno-Way on 3/4 ton Dodge.
I have a Sno-Way V that I had on a Ford 3/4 ton(GVW 8800lb).The truck could not scale out legally.We are spot checked regularly by our local police and I was tagged with over weight axles.We played with ballast at the scale and when we got our front and back axles legal we had exceeded our GVW.
You might be OK if the Dodge you have is the heavier GVW(they have a light and heavy version)Reg cab and gas.
If your local police aren't a problem,put it on the heavier Dodge will take it.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

About how much did it cost you to put those springs in? 

What are timberns?


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Your truck will handle it fine. If anything turn your torsion bars up a little and use timbrens. Timbrens just replace your bump stop. They are like $150.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

avalancheplow said:


> Your truck will handle it fine. If anything turn your torsion bars up a little and use timbrens. Timbrens just replace your bump stop. They are like $150.


Timbrens would be a good idea but the 3/4 ton Dddges don't have torsion bars, you could however get the 1 ton diesel springs.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

sorry for all the questions, but this is new to me. 

where would i purchase timbrens? from a plow dealer or from a car dealer? what is better, adding leaf springs or timbrens, or both?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

HereToLearn said:


> sorry for all the questions, but this is new to me.
> 
> where would i purchase timbrens? from a plow dealer or from a car dealer? what is better, adding leaf springs or timbrens, or both?


I would do both, depending on year your Dodge may not have leaf springs 94(I believe)+have coil springs. You can order the Timbren's from Big Nates Plowing here on the board for a better price than anywhere else.


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I will get in touch with Nate when I need to purchase timbrens. I looked at his prices and they seem pretty good.

I'm still waiting to hear if anyone has actually used this Sno-Way Lobo V-plow. It's a great price and looks to be a great plow, but I just don't want to drop $1500 into a plow not knowing what i'm purchasing.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

HereToLearn said:


> There is a Snow-Way Lobo V-plow for sale near me. It's a 9 footer and weights 800 lbs. It came off a 1 Ton Chevy. I have a 3/4 Ton dodge ram. It's a 2002 model and has only been used a dozen times. Lights work perfect, comes with all controls, switches, and it even has down pressure. I can get it for $1500 (i'll have to buy new mounting brackets seperately). Is this the plow for me?


I think I know where the plow in question is located and it looked to be in wonderful shape to me. I live in the area and stopped to look at it. Wish it were for sale when I bought my snoway last year. 800 lbs is alot of weight for a 3/4 ton but with the ability to add a leaf spring or two its not a big deal. Add ballast you will be in business.

Also be prepared for the cost of the new harness and plow mount. I was quoted $960 installed to change from old truck to my new one. If you need some help installing let me know...


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

$960? ouch
I'm going to call monroe in the morning and see what they say. Thanks Robo


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Out of the $960 only $200 was labor. I got lucky and made my '99 mount work on my 04 as it needed only a couple of minor changes.


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Was by the spot today and noticed the plow wasn't out front anymore did you buy it??


----------



## HereToLearn (Jan 27, 2004)

No I didn't but I noticed it was gone too. I decided to go with a Western 7.5 pro. Lighter and in better shape


----------

